
Question Time - noah96
If you have $1000 &#x2F; month advertising budget for your SaaS startup, what would you spend it on?
======
mtmail
Please change the title of the question. "Question time" doesn't tell
anything. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

SaaS is a broad field. An IoT enterprise business-to-business company will
have different marking from a mobile app.

